# INFP or ISFP?



## Fallen (May 30, 2010)

So yes, basically I can't figure out which type I am. I've taken numerous tests to try and see if I can make a decision, but it never comes to a conclusion for me. Most of the time my results are moderately one-sided for the other letters, but the N and the S are always within 5% of each other. Up to this point, I can identify which questions are pointed to the N and S and I have to debate or guess which answer to choose, which isn't necessarily accurate. Reading up on the two types, they both seem like me in one way or another. I've also looked into the functions of the two types, but I can recognize myself in them both for the most part. Is there any way to determine which fits me best more easily? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ruckus (Aug 22, 2009)

When you reminisce about your childhood, how do you remember the particular memory? do you remember the mood surrounding the event in your memory? does it make you nostalgic?

When you hear a song that was popular during your childhood, how does it make you feel?

When you think about the 60's and 70's what image\emotion\mood comes to mind?

Do you tend to analyze every situation you are confronted with? how do you analyze the situation? with what do you analyze the situation?

Do you build a repository of information or sentiments which help you analyze current and future situations?

Are you a speculative person?

Do you tend to think of the future a lot?

Are you constantly trying to abstract and make sense of every situation you are confronted with?

Does the colors and forms of things around you have an impact on your mood, are you prickly about color, texture and form?

Are you an aesthete? (one who professes great sensitivity to the beauty of art and nature)

Are you erotic?

What kind of art appeals to you?


----------



## Fallen (May 30, 2010)

When you reminisce about your childhood, how do you remember the particular memory? do you remember the mood surrounding the event in your memory? does it make you nostalgic?
I do remember the mood of my childhood, yes. I can say that I'd like to return to my childhood in order to better my current life from past situations that did not turn out so pleasant.

When you hear a song that was popular during your childhood, how does it make you feel?
The only thing that comes to mind is that I can't believe we used to listen to that.

When you think about the 60's and 70's what image\emotion\mood comes to mind?
Different clothing, ways of living, and less knowledge and technology than we have today.

Do you tend to analyze every situation you are confronted with? how do you analyze the situation? with what do you analyze the situation?
Yes, I analyze my reactions as well as other's.

Do you build a repository of information or sentiments which help you analyze current and future situations?
I'd say so. I analyze things also from past experience.
Are you a speculative person?
I am not quite sure, what is a speculative person? Give me an example.
Do you tend to think of the future a lot?
I do.
Are you constantly trying to abstract and make sense of every situation you are confronted with?
Yes
Does the colors and forms of things around you have an impact on your mood, are you prickly about color, texture and form?
Yes
Are you an aesthete? (one who professes great sensitivity to the beauty of art and nature)
Yes
Are you erotic?
Moderately
What kind of art appeals to you?
Art of nature, space, and future society.


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

I would have guessed ISFP from your answers, but I'm not sure 

Your answer to what you think about when you think of the 60's/70's didn't sound like a typical (whatever a "typical" INFP is supposed to be :frustrating INFP answer. For example I would have referenced the clothes, yes, but mostly I would have talked about a certain general feeling/mood of the age, ideas. 

You also talked about "different way of living" and not "different ways of THINKING" like I would have done.

Now it can simply be a matter of opinion not linked to your type.

Maybe I can ask you a couple more questions?

generally in life are you relaxed and easy going? 

or always doubting yourself and others?

also please can you state some of your favorite artists and authors and why you like them?


----------



## Fallen (May 30, 2010)

generally in life are you relaxed and easy going?
I certainly don't feel relaxed most of the time, but I make it a standard of mine to try and make it that way.

or always doubting yourself and others?
I'm very doubtful, yes. I would say my low self-esteem has something to do with this probably.

also please can you state some of your favorite artists and authors and why you like them?
No, not this. XD Well, I can't name any artists or authors for you simply because I don't consider myself a die-hard fanatic of art or reading, so therefore I don't pay attention to the artists. I do have an appreciation for art however. I also am not a reader. The only reading I do in my spare time is here on the internet.


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

ISFP is my guess. Never heard of an INFP not being a reading fanatic :tongue:

Probably you have borderline S/N though.


----------



## Fallen (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, I am pretty borderline. Always thought I could be a hybrid. My results always show up as nearly half and half for S and N and they both seem to fit me, so it's confusing. It just sucks I can't figure it out. -_-"
One thing I can say though is that I'm not an artist, so that's weird. I have played an instrument previously and enjoyed it though, so I could be a different kind of artist? I'm not sure.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

To me, your answers (maybe even username & avatar, too) seem INFP. Not trying to further confuse you or anything though!

I'm an ISFP, and not much of an artist either. Don't get too hung up on the titles, there are a few accepted ones for each anyway. I recommend you do some reading in both the INFP & ISFP sections and see which section's posts you relate to.


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

well art can mean lots of things, painting, writing, music, acting...even textile arts like sewing and crochet...

i'm not actually sure though that you can be an hybrid. You can have a S/N score that is almost the same, but in the long run you can only be one personality at once I think.

Maybe since you know for sure you're dom Fi, and that you're not sure if you're Ne or Se you should check your tertiary and inferior and see if they might fit INFP or ISFP.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

That's true, art is pretty much what you make of it. Aside from the obvious painting or music, some view it as anything creative or allowing self expression, even writing or speaking.


----------



## Fallen (May 30, 2010)

Okay, so I did read the INFP and ISFP forums and most of the ISFP's posts and views on things left me a bit confused. Looking at the INFP's, just about everything I read sounded like me. I also know an INFP who I can relate to a lot. I've looked back at the functions of the INFP and ISFP and realized that my secondary function is Ne.

Extraverted Intuition (Ne) is the attitude that what is manifest (apparent, observable) is a reflection of a greater reality. The dinosaur bone hints at the dinosaur, the cloud hints at the coming thunderstorm, the thunderstorm is a reflection of the rotation of the Earth within its atmosphere. Whatever you find, there is something more to find: a broader context, a whole, which will change your understanding of the part.

That's me, I always see the clouds as an oncoming thunderstorm, not just a cloud blocking the sunlight.

Here's the Se description which is the ISFP's secondary function:

Extraverted Sensation (Se) is the attitude that whatever is manifest (apparent, observable) calls forth an obvious and natural response, that has nothing to do with the way you need to respond in any other moment. The meaning of everything is readily apparent--at the time that it appears. Whatever stands out and gets your attention here and now is precisely what needs your attention here and now. Your instincts at each moment will tell you what to do; there is no point in anticipating.

So basically, I don't relate at all to the Se function. I do not act on instinct, I take time to think it through. Objects aren't just there to me, they have a greater meaning.


----------

